# dooka 'Double D' Detail - Baker21 & dooka vs Porsche 997 Carrera.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

Well this detail is the first of two details which see Rob and I out and about in the dooka Caddy on a bit of a 'Road Trip' for the weekend.........:car:

For those of you that will remember I detailed a very nice Porsche 997 Carrera last year.......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183905

So another year on and Ian had asked me to come back to look after the Porsche again but also to pay attention to his new investment, which we can come on to later on........

So, after arriving and unloading the dooka Caddy the Porsche was put into position for the day and looked as follows:






























































































































































































So with the Porsche in postion we can now show you what we had to move out of the garage for the day:





































Not wanting to get ahead of ourselves here but this was to be the next days detail, more to come on that next time............

Now before we get started on the detail it's worth pointing out here that there were a lot of pictures taken, so apologies in advance........

*The Detail Process:*

As you can see the Porsche is in great condition and has been well looked after since my visit last year, the agreement for the day was for Rob and I to complete and Enhancement Detail so as always for me I prefer to remove the wheels, so off then came...........:thumb:

Many thanks to a fellow DW member philmuskin or specifically his father who has made up some Porsche specific jack adaptors for us to use:



















Then out with the protective sockets and breaker bar:














































And up in the air:



















I was to clean the wheels and Rob the arches, so first wheel off and onto the RiMat:










Rinsed:



















Megs APC was used with a dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt:



















This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then I applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator, which was then buffed off later on:










Arch looked as follows:




























And the other side:




























Rob got cracking with some Megs Super Degreaser, Megs APC and a Vikan Brush:




























Plenty of Tardis was also used on the arch followed by a good rinsing:



















After:



















The arches do hold a lot of stones and tar so Rob spent plenty of time removing this:










Rinsing got most of the stones out:










That's a lot of stones off the drive:










After:




























These wheels were then re-fitted and torqued back up:



















Front arches had a little bit more plastic on them:





































After another Rob clean up:




























The front wheels seemed to have a lot of brake fall out so required some Iron X to remove the stubborn marks:



















With all the wheels back on it was time to get to the wash stage, Rob started by going around the whole car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to all the shuts, etc:





































I meanwhile decided to do the same in the engine bay:










Then ready for the next stage:










We then foamed the car:





































While it dwelled I got snap happy:










This was then rinsed:










We then washed the car using some dooka Wash Buckets and some dooka Shampoo:










We washed the car with the usual 2BM, with Rob having finally woken up:










The token dooka Woolie Wash Pad Pose:



















A smaller dooka Woolie Wash Pad was used for the lower sills on the car:










This was followed by another rinse:





































As with most of the 911's leaves tend to collect at the bottom of the vent's and getting these out can take a while:




























Checking my clearing out:










Next up it was time to clay the car, Rob used his normal BH Autoclay:










Removing a lot on the lower sections:










I stuck to the Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:










Not much on the upper half of the car though:










Another foam was then completed:



















This was then rinsed and then dried with a Woolie Mamouth Drying Towel:










Rob then broke out the dooka Dryer:



















I meanwhile decided to pay some attention to the exhausts, so before:



















One side done:










50/50:










And all done with the help of some Autosol and Wirewool:










Time for Rob and I to move the Porsche into the garage and get the heater's on, I mean the lighting......:lol:



















Now this Porsche was clean when I machined it last year and as expected there was little on the paintwork this year:










Time to tape up however and get cracking as these days get dark so early:










Rob and I both switched between the 3M Blue Finishing Pad and the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad with some Megs 205 depending on the defects on the panel:





































There were very few marks on the car with one of the main areas showing signs of use being the Driver's Door Handle area:




























Before:










After:










As you can see the night drew in fast back outside for a foaming and it's getting dark:



















Another rinse and then an application of Megs Last Touch followed by some drying with a Woolie Mammouth Drying Towel:










Then back inside and out with the dooka Dryer:










While Rob was busy with the dryer I applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant to the Engine Bay:










I then got cracking sealing up the paintwork with some Swissvax BOS:




























Rob was busy dressing the tyres with some Zaino Z16:



















Next up Rob got cracking on the glass with some dooka Glass Cleaner:



















And even time for a new addition to the dooka line up, a dooka detailed sticker:



















At this point it had got really dark and we decided to call it a night, so swapped the cars around for the next day, the Porsche back into the open garage:










The Mclaren back into it's closed home:










Fast forward a few hours and we were back in the early morning, slightly colder than the day before, hence the gloves and just a few final touches to complete, arches dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










Then the paintwork was wiped down with some Zaino Z8:










*The Results:*






























































































































































































Then ready for the next detail:










So slightly stretched over two days due to falling temperatures and light and I am not 100% happy with the afters, not sure what was happening but I think the depth may not have been shown........

All that aside the paintwork was smooth to the touch and the car looked a lot cleaner than when we arrived, a long day with the travel but another good day for the dooka duo with some laughs and polishing anthem singing........:buffer:

Comments welcome as always.......

PS. Watch out for 'Day Two' coming soon.......


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very slick looking end result guys:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What a driveway! Is that his daily??

Stunning work as ever DD


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats absolutely beautiful work there guys...

Taking the rims off and and doing a deep clean is something special.....


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice work,love the dooka bus :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

top job guys


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice and good work

but please dont leave a car on jacks,,safety first get some axle stands under the car
the jack only has to fail once
wouldnt like to think of that mac falling onto its discs,or worse someones hands/legs etc etc


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great work as usual, i like the window sticker.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work as ever 
A few mix ups with the photo orders
Didnt realise u could apply bos with a snow foam lance :lol:

Lookin forward to the nxt write up tho


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

No action pictures of the gloves then...?? ;0)


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever guys :thumb:

Where did you get the window clingers done? Have been looking into getting some done myself.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys..

Axle stands were used, pics were taken pre and post axles stands. 2 yellow and 2 orange standes were used ..

I got the window clingers done by a local company.. Not bad price either ..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Awsome job buddy, looks amazing.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

dooka said:


> Thanks for the comments guys..
> 
> Axle stands were used, pics were taken pre and post axles stands. 2 yellow and 2 orange standes were used ..
> 
> I got the window clingers done by a local company.. Not bad price either ..


just couldnt see any in your pics just the jack there in all the pics

and your pics are very comprehensive in what you show

just that when i did a 911 ,i put mine here and also left the jack there as well,only has to fail once


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> What a driveway! Is that his daily??
> 
> Stunning work as ever DD


Well it is and it isn't, he has a fair few motors so it's difficult to define which one gets the most use to be honest..........



steve from wath said:


> very nice and good work
> 
> but please dont leave a car on jacks,,safety first get some axle stands under the car
> the jack only has to fail once
> wouldnt like to think of that mac falling onto its discs,or worse someones hands/legs etc etc





steve from wath said:


> just couldnt see any in your pics just the jack there in all the pics
> 
> and your pics are very comprehensive in what you show
> 
> just that when i did a 911 ,i put mine here and also left the jack there as well,only has to fail once


Thanks for your concerns Steve but as Rob has said, they were there, just well hidden........:thumb:



dazzyb said:


> Great work as ever
> A few mix ups with the photo orders
> Didnt realise u could apply bos with a snow foam lance :lol:
> 
> Lookin forward to the nxt write up tho


Apologies, photo order edited, only got one out of place, must try harder next time..........



philmuskin said:


> No action pictures of the gloves then...?? ;0)


Tired them on the first day Phil, didn't seem to hold out the water as good as I thought though...........

Nice and warm otherwise........:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry the gloves didn't pass the strict quality control.............. Have another pair of Sweden's finest for you to try when i'm home. ;0))


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

philmuskin said:


> Sorry the gloves didn't pass the strict quality control.............. Have another pair of Sweden's finest for you to try when i'm home. ;0))


Hey in terms of comfort and keeping the cold out they were spot on but not water........


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..looks very nice..


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Cars are wow. House is wow. Driveway is wow. Garage is wow wow.:doublesho


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Great job guys...... stunning car with awesome results :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job, very thorough.
To own a beauty like a porsche, but to own a mcClaren aswell.


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

great work...


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the Macca write up!!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely work Gents! really well put together


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Great work guys,

What torque wrench is that? I have been looking one like that for taking wheels on and off!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Double D lads:thumb: Lovely porker nicely detailed, really looking forward to the next write up


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep up the good work, everything goes better in couple.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Adrian Convery said:


> Great work guys,
> 
> What torque wrench is that? I have been looking one like that for taking wheels on and off!


It's a Halfords Professional one I believe


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Look's good and the effort and time used compare's well, but agree the before and after of the car complete dnt do any justice! there looks to be some enhancement but not much.. sorry but think it's down to the pic's.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good work team!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't decide which I like more, the porker or the van... The McLaren, well... :argie: to that!

Great thread boys :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful looking work as always gents and a really nice write up and pictorial of the detail, spot on :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread fellas, Awesome Works by the team once again. 
Also what im itching to know is where you got those SCANIA Trousers from. I need some


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Any idea lol


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work guys:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top work guys


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

anyone know where I can get those SCANIA Trousers from.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Excellent write-up that.

God, I wish I had that garage!!

Wouldn't mind one of those jack adapters too. Looks like a good little gadget.

Looking forward to Part II.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

What it would be like to own a garage like that with them cars in there :speechles:speechles:speechles we can all dream I suppose :argie::argie:
Great job btw :thumb:


----------

